# Havering CTC Upminster



## Heigue'r (1 Sep 2014)

Evening, anyone here go on the sunday rides with the above group? Ive just noticed on the website that first sunday of the month is for newbies like myself,love to give it a go, i got some info last year about it but since fell out and back in with cycling
Vinny


----------



## Smokin Joe (2 Sep 2014)

Ah, someone from my old stamping ground.

I've never been out with the CTC but knew lots of them over the years and they have a reputation for being friendly and welcoming. They are mostly lifelong cyclists who are not given to proving how macho they are by leaving new riders struggling in their wake before abandoning them in the middle of nowhere. Go for it.


----------



## Toeclip (2 Sep 2014)

The Havering are a small but friendly group, this Sunday I don`t think there`s an newbe ride as it the Essex CTC rough-stuff event, but you can check it if you contact their Secretary Stephen Ingall at: ctchavering@mail.com 
By the way I rode with the Havering for over 24 years, these days I ride on my own but occasionally meet them at Upminster or at their lunch stop.


----------



## Deanno1dad (11 Oct 2014)

have you tried http://www.hornchurchcc.com/

Hornchurch cycle club formed april this year,we currently have 60 plus members...we meet at the mecca bingo car park in the high street .
Main club ride is sunday mornings currently 7.30 start distances between 30 and 50 miles..also beginners meet on saturdays for a 10 mile loop ride.

The club has a facebook and a twitter account and a real mix of abilities and very sociable guys and girls.


----------



## Heigue'r (11 Oct 2014)

Thanks deanno1dad, ill have a look at the link now


----------



## eezytiger (23 May 2015)

I just stumbled across this thread so I thought I'd post. I joined Havering CTC last September on their beginner ride - about 22 miles in total out to Blackmore Tea Rooms and back. I enjoyed the ride and have become a full time member since, riding most weekends and now starting to lead some rides for Havering. The group is slowly increasing numbers and more are always welcome. We have a new website now. Please take a look.

http://www.ctc.org.uk/local-groups/havering


----------



## Rafferty (30 May 2015)

Are there any members from the 80s still riding with this group? I was a member back then.


----------



## Toeclip (31 May 2015)

Hi Rafferty, I started riding with the Havering in 1985, and left the group in 2010 but still keep in touch with them, mostly via their Facebook page where I post photo from the old days! Do you remember John Copas? We sadly lost him last year to cancer. Tony Parkins? Now in a care home, I saw Tony last year.


----------



## Rafferty (31 May 2015)

Toeclip said:


> Hi Rafferty, I started riding with the Havering in 1985, and left the group in 2010 but still keep in touch with them, mostly via their Facebook page where I post photo from the old days! Do you remember John Copas? We sadly lost him last year to cancer. Tony Parkins? Now in a care home, I saw Tony last year.



Yes, I remember John 'Captain' Copas. He used to ride single speed a lot of the time. Tony Parkins introduced me to the club. I also remember John Gill, Brian Phipps, Imogen Thurston, Sue Besford, Geoff Lovering and a few others.


----------



## Toeclip (1 Jun 2015)

Yes I rode with them all too, Geoff died some years ago now, John Gill was a Runs Sec for awhile when he left I took on the post and later became the Section Sec for far too many years! Don`t know what happen to Imogen but Sue and Brian moved up North many years ago I think they have two children.


----------



## eezytiger (3 Jun 2015)

I'm not sure who the old lags would be, other than Dave Rowlands, who rides most weeks and leads a lot of our rides.


----------



## Toeclip (3 Jun 2015)

Hi eezytiger, we have never met but I`m sure you know of me if you ride regularly with the Havering. As for Dave Rowlands I think your find Kelvin Dane was a member before our Dave. Yes Dave a very good leader, I taught him well.


----------



## eezytiger (5 Jun 2015)

Sure, I know Kelvin, but I don't have a timeline for when people joined.

If my sleuthing skills are serving me, we have never met, but I'd hazard a guess you're hoping to start cycling again in August. I wish you well on your recovery. ;-)


----------

